# Help with small abdome



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys... Id like an advice from you about getting real big abdominal muscles...

I confess you that I got two problems with my abs (or think i got)

1st: i got some localyzed fat in the belly, but im not worried about that because im bulking at the time

2nd: i think i got small abdominal muscles when compared to the proportion of my shape

my usual abdominal train is once per week and i use charges to intensify the exercices... i usually do 3 kinds of exercices, 1 for the rectum, 1 for infra abs e 1 for obliques

what you guys think? is better to do in that frequency or more times for week?


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 1, 2011)

How do you know they are small if you have fat covering them?


----------



## GMO (Jul 1, 2011)

It doesn't matter how many times a week you train abs.  If your BF% is not low enough, you won't see your abdominals.  Post your diet and training regimen, and we can help youn from there.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 1, 2011)

Another goddam ab question....


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

ehehehe i understand yours words...

iv tried sometimes to get with a low bf, and i kind of got a idea in how they're small

ill post a photo here so you can evaluate them







i got bigger since i took this photos... they got 1,5 year since i shoot them... since them iv priorized making leg elevations for improove my lower abs, it grew, but not satisfactoriously...

actually my problem is not to see the abs, but getting volume in them and made that large "bricks"... my entire life iv trained them once a week, but i think that this isnt doing well


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 1, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> 1 for the rectum



Wait, what? You lost me. 

I hope this is a language barrier thing. LOL


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2011)

The "thickness" of your abs, to a degree seems genetic. I've been lifting for 30 years and I don't have big abs. But some of the skinny figure or even bikini girls you see who don't have much in the way of overall muscle development, manage to have deep abs. 

Instead of worrying about isolated movements, as noted, first "abs are made in the kitchen" - i.e. you have to get rid of the bodyfat over them to really show the detail you want to see. But because abs are really part of your core, heavy squat / push / pull should provide a large proportion of your ab development. And for whatever isolation stuff you're doing, do it weighted to build thickness. (But don't do it in such a way that you strain your back.)


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Wait, what? You lost me.
> 
> I hope this is a language barrier thing. LOL



lol... sorry for the terrible mistake... is RECTUS! lol


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> The "thickness" of your abs, to a degree seems genetic. I've been lifting for 30 years and I don't have big abs. But some of the skinny figure or even bikini girls you see who don't have much in the way of overall muscle development, manage to have deep abs.
> 
> Instead of worrying about isolated movements, as noted, first "abs are made in the kitchen" - i.e. you have to get rid of the bodyfat over them to really show the detail you want to see. But because abs are really part of your core, heavy squat / push / pull should provide a large proportion of your ab development. And for whatever isolation stuff you're doing, do it weighted to build thickness. (But don't do it in such a way that you strain your back.)



yes yes... iv noticed that too... some pple just have deep and wide abs, and other thin and small ones, and very high ones, not developed at the total wide of the abdomem wall

ill try to make very heavy sets, 2 days for week
lets see if it work!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> yes yes... iv noticed that too... some pple just have deep and wide abs, and other thin and small ones, and very high ones, not developed at the total wide of the abdomem wall
> 
> ill try to make very heavy sets, 2 days for week
> *lets see if it work!*



Nothing will change the shape of your abs.

Diet and you will see what you have, but they're not magically changing shape.

Everyone (well, LOTS AND LOTS of people) wants these abs:






They're just something you're born with. The shape and size as well as number of slabs or rows. Some will have a six-pack while others get only a four-pack. There was even an AAU competitor back in the day, Manuel Perry, who had an impressive _eight_-pack.

You get what God, Mother Nature, fate, luck, or chance provides you with.

Still, here's Ahmad's one advertised training routine. 

*Q:* You are known for having the Best Abs in the business, do you do anything special? If not how do explain your ab development?      

*A:* I like doing abs a lot because I enjoy it; I train my abs 3 or 4 times a week doing lots of crunches and legs raises with weight and high reps.

And another:

*AHMAD HAIDAR'S AB ROUTINE                                  * 

Haidar trains abdominals five days per week offseason and six days per week precontest.

*EXERCISE          SETS  REPS *
 Crunches            4   X 100 
Leg raises          4    X 50 
Cable side bends    4 X   50

Good luck!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow... First of all, thank you very much for the post, it was very usefull for me.

Ahmad's training is a high volume one, what do you think about it? Here at my gym this is a forever discussion: some says that you need to do high reps every days because abs is a "special" muscular group, and others says that you just need to hit them once per week as a normal muscle (if you do ABCDE)

I have to disagree at one point of your post... Have you seen the modification that Markus Rhul made? I think that yes, we can "molde" our ab shape, he is the best exemple... But my question is not that, is how do I get insane hipertrofy from my abs: doing high or low reps?

Ty again!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 2, 2011)

The previous post answered it for you, high reps. Just guessing, but I would think higher reps sorta rounds out the muscle more, which makes it tighter, and more pronounced. You can also tell between the two pictures that he is a little more cut in the 2009 example.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> The previous post answered it for you, high reps. Just guessing, but I would think higher reps sorta rounds out the muscle more, which makes it tighter, and more pronounced. You can also tell between the two pictures that he is a little more cut in the 2009 example.



By the same token I can show you guys who swear by weighted and fucking heavy / low reps. 

Not sure you can make much of a deduction from pictures 10 yrs apart on Markus. He's 10 yrs older, 10 yrs more use of hormones. And posing-wise, the 2009 pic looks like he's not as stretched out.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

That pictues was only to show that he modified his ab shape...

At first it was very big and assimetric, and after it got smaller and more simetric

I think I'll try a mix... First I'll do high reps and high frequency for 3-4 months, and after give a try at low reps and see what come better for me.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> That pictues was only to show that he modified his ab shape...
> 
> At first it was very big and assimetric, and after it got smaller and more simetric
> 
> I think I'll try a mix... First I'll do high reps and high frequency for 3-4 months, and after give a try at low reps and see what come better for me.



Still don't think he's really modified anything. Look at the distance from his lower lat to his waist - shorter distance in the 2009, commensurate w/ more of squished down stance. Additionally he's got some waist bagging over his trunks and the overall shape of the ab "cage" and the shorter, thicker shape I guess you're referring to, is still in line w/ a more squashed down stance, despite still being in a front dbl bi pose.
just sayin.


----------

